# Horse Power Issue



## STSGTO (Jun 13, 2006)

Ok I just got my first all motor gto completed and i am not to happy with the numbers or maybe i was expecting to much. 415 hp 397 tq to the wheels Mustange dyno

Built LS2 Forged internal with 11.2 compression piston borded slightly to clean up cylnder defects
Small comp cam xer273hr-14 224/230 114
Levonuis stage 3+ Heads
Ported intake manifold
KN intake 
American Racing Long Tubes
Flowmaster catback
SLP underdrive pulley
Tuned 29 Deg time at wot and 12.9-13.1 A/F

Does anyone have any ideas on this one, the only i can think of is my cam is to small for all the air i am able to flow,


----------



## STSGTO (Jun 13, 2006)

*Never Mind*

I figured it out, the tunner did not notice the injectors hit 99% duty cycle at 5600 RPM


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

keep us posted---danfigg


----------



## crazygoat (Dec 12, 2012)

Throw that K&N away and get a svede OTR cold air intake. Your starving your motor for air with that intake.


----------

